# ASRock 775XFire-eSATA2



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2006)

ASRock is a subsidiary of ASUS and manufactures low-cost motherboards. The ASRock 775XFire-eSATA2 for Intel Socket LGA775 is based on Intel's i945 chipset and can run ATI Crossfire. Due to a lack of PCI-E lanes in the Intel chipset this is only possible in x16/x4, but this board costs only USD 80.

*Show full review*


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 5, 2006)

Its sad to see that ASRock can't make a better board, but...hey it works! Crossfire enabled and it actually OC's (unlike most budget boards...lol) sure, x16/x4 sucks, and you cant really change many voltages, but hey, you can up the FSB and change RAM timings. good enough for me!


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 5, 2006)

hey w1zzard, just a random question. how do you get so many cool parts? I mean, do these companies just give them to you, do you work really hard and buy all this stuff, do you borrow these things...cuz I'd love to get my hands on some of the tech you review all the time!


----------



## FLY3R (Mar 5, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> hey w1zzard, just a random question. how do you get so many cool parts? I mean, do these companies just give them to you, do you work really hard and buy all this stuff, do you borrow these things...cuz I'd love to get my hands on some of the tech you review all the time!




wouldn't we all like to get free  stuff!!!

Yeah that PCI 16x/4x really sucks. Im also a mad overclocker so i will not be purchesing this board any time soon.

Nice Review W1zzard!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> hey w1zzard, just a random question. how do you get so many cool parts? I mean, do these companies just give them to you, do you work really hard and buy all this stuff, do you borrow these things...cuz I'd love to get my hands on some of the tech you review all the time!



yeah they "just" give them to me so that i can invest my time and write a review which essentially is some form of product pr. 
i'm happy that the site is past the buy stuff to review stage.

want to get your hands on all that cool stuff? we're looking to expand the staff .. just drop me a line on instant messenger if you think you have the balls


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> if you think you have the balls



umm girls can ask too of course


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 5, 2006)

really? SWEET! I'll have to think about it, because right now I don't have enough free time lol.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 6, 2006)

something I should show you... http://www.asrock.com/product/939SLI-eSATA2.htm . Its the AMD version of the board you just reviewed, and I THINK it has full x16/x16 (could be wrong)...whaddya think?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2006)

yep i have it on the testbench and it rocks


----------

